# Really cool looking canyon bridge.



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have looked at this photo for some time.
just way cool.
thought I'd share it.









I could not work out over something like that.
Even thinking of walking across it, I would chicken out.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

You'd have to hold your breath while you built it then Marty!!! 

I use to do structure construction - up in the air stuff - at night - alone............. 

no safety lines.................. :~} 

with other employees watching from below... 

Neat bridge, great model potential


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

When i first seen the picture i thought it was on you layout. Nice bridge to do bungee jumps.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk

You asked on the other thread how I was digging. 
Here it is.









I knew I could not keep quiet about this.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice like the ends,Marty is that your arch up against the work shop?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Even thinking of walking across it, I would chicken out.I'm not afraid of heights... I'm afraid of widths!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

THX Marty, Ya should have just posted on your1'' thread!!! now you'll be con-fusious to everyone here! 

OK, keeps us on Our feet this way!! ha 

A New Bigger - Better tunnel!! WOW 

d


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick
If you look close, its the 1/2 of the bridge still in place. I made the walkway 7ft wide so a 6 ft bucket could go through.









this is where all the dirt for the 1" tunnel is coming from.










this old corn crib base is what I ran into.










This is after Richard Snyder was kind enough to loan me his jack hammer. An hour here, hour there. FINALLY.










Miners ville will still have a station stop, but the grainry will be moved. WHY you ask??










I have always wanted to walk under the bridges and around through a canyon.
I liked what Paul Bussy had done in Omaha, but I wanted a realistic setting for rail fanning.


If you move off center, the angle of the canyon will not be seen, .
This will help me get back into G for this year.
I had to move 3 trees, one did not make it. It had a 4ft tap root, the other two was transplanted and MAY make it.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Now you see it - 

now you don't - 

Have Canyon will dig, - cheap... 

I think it is great fun to use really big yellow toys to dig with, out on the layout!!!!!!! indeed!! Looking forward to next spring again - when more big toy digging at my place will occur... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I have to say, seeing you say that you are leaving the ability to "get back into G for this year." Makes me smile. Thought we might have lost ya to the 1" ers.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Richard has a jack hammer??? Is there ANY tool that guy does NOT own? I need some locals like that.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim 
I think Richard could make me any part I ever would need for either scales. Hes working on a walnut table right now.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

This reminds me of "Gold Rush." 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 
RCS America


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

WOW!!!! Marty you have too much energy. You didn't know what to do with all of this warm dry weather we are getting.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Sort of reminds me of Canyon Diablo in Arizona:










The original version looked scary compared to the heavy steel modern version:


----------



## Allegheny (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By San Juan on 09 Dec 2012 09:21 PM 
Sort of reminds me of Canyon Diablo in Arizona:










For those that might be interested, Kalmbach had a book, Bridges and Buildings for Model Railroads, back in the 50's or early 60's that had plans for the above bridge and a detailed article on how to build it in HO scale using stock cut from tin cans. I built a version of it in N scale back in the 60's from that article - it was over 3 feet long.

Brian
Taxachusetts


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Whats funny is last night in another book I saw this bridge photo taken from the other side. I need it very high in the center so folks can walk under it.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

geeez - raise the tracks more!! 

Ya, keep it above MY head will Ya!!!! It gets bumped enough now........... 

D


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
Remember Jens Bang and his fifty four foot bridge? Is he still active?
My SD40T-2 on Jens's bridge. 2003?


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Marty....How far down are you digging??? As I remembered the MLS bridge, it was a head knocker...and the back area behind Minerville was only a few feet below the track...and the digging shots you posted make it look like track to (new) ground level is only 2 feet further down. Are you going down another two feet? I think what you're doing is a great idea.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have tried to get ahold of Jens, last I knew he had a women in his life. 
I wish someone would try to contact him. 

Mike, it will be deeper, two more lunch es and I would have been down. But 16 degrees hit and ,,and ,,I frozzzzz up.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh, ... brrrr 

Something does slow you done Marty, battery drain in the chill, eh!! 

Me too!!, still trying to keep going here, but below freezing in the mornings now...in a T-shirt for a few hours this after noon tho!!! till cold wind came back...


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul,

Last I heard he got married and that was the end of his railroading.

Don


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Measured the space for the new bridge. It will only be 12ft long, but the proportions work out great based on the engines that is shown on the bridge. 
longest legs 24" and 10" spacing between others verticals. 
I love it when a plan comes together. 









Mike
FYI
The MLS bridge had a deeper canyon, but it was a gravel/clay vain and nothing would grow, so I put in 6" of black dirt. Its better to mow than weeds.


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

Great bridge and photo. I'll be book marking this because I'll have a few to do like this I think. 

I imagine the engineer might wonder at times if that skinny bridge will hold him at times.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dusty called and had time this afternoon to do final grading and "try" to remove a tree stump.
But there is very little room for him to work.

The rest is up to me.









This is the canyon between the spaces.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Somebody needs a backhoe to go with that skid steer... Sure looks fantastic.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Stop freezing your way? We're gonn'a get wet - maybe! two days... 

You get to do the clean up work by hand I bet!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

From this angle you almost can't see the cut.










But this side, well, what can I say.










fun ,,fun
and yes, its deep enough.
Now I can put the bridge back in place and the #1 main line will be ready to run again


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

This is off topic but, Marty how do you like those never-flat tires on your skid steer. I've been eyeing some for mine.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure what to say....









Sure looks like a plan but it's all in Marty's head.... Only the Shadow knows....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Jake 
thats all they use around here any more. 
Why does these forum threads NOT jump to the top with the lastest post?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
I think I would hold off reinstalling the old bridge until you are sure you won't need further access. So after this is done there will be a shortcut for operators to walk across the layout? I'm old ,I need shortcuts.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Minersville is gone. Oh the devastation, the Humanity. How sad, Sniff









JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Who said Minersville was gone? 

Wish full thinking... 

GO back and read this again .......... 

...........and I qoute - Marty..... ''Miners ville will still have a station stop, but the grainry will be moved. WHY you ask??''


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 14 Dec 2012 05:12 PM 
{snip...}[/i] Why does these forum threads NOT jump to the top with the lastest post? Marty

See the following topics:









Public forum/Topic: Problem with forum page setup[/b]

Public Forum/Topic: forum issues[/b] 

Forum Bugs and Testing Forum/Topic: Sorting of post updates[/b]


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm alittle slow on forum stuff. 
Paul it took 20 mins to remove the bridge. He also dug out 4" or so under it and dug out 10" under the new bridge area. 
I have to regrade and brake up the chuncks. 

I just need lots more canyon stone .. 
I think it will be really cool.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Marty 

Are you going to line the canyon with real stone/rocks or are you going to use that store bought fancy stone you built all those retaining walls with ?

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

REAL


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 14 Dec 2012 06:06 PM {snip}
I'm old ,I need shortcuts.

Amen...









Me too....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess I can keep these on this thread.
Many of you have asked about making the highline into main 3.
Well now that it will be staying; I have tried to draw up the simple changes to make it into main 3 of its own.










I am really bad at this line drawing thing. The bridge will be gone and I just need to make this tunnel into double track









remove the right hand switch going up and replacing it on the siding making IT into main 3. 
Sorry Rex, there goes your parking spot.










and build a 2nd shed with single end access from where your looking.

so I have couple of weeks this summer filled up.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

? here...mm 

is it OK for the O.P. to 'hi-jack' their own thread???? hmmm 

Don't see why not, what ever is relevant. 

OH and Marty, it looks like your 'drawing' with a pencil there Buddy! 

I do My drawing over pix's in "Paint", and use straight lines, flexible curved lines, to decorate and doodle with - to help the visualizing process for others to follow along! 

So do you have paint in your 'puter there!?? Most do.. just do not always use it... 

Thanks for helping us to understand your minds trails with your layout improvements!!! Great BTW!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

that is paint right above windows photo something.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm on the Wife's laptop... 

Look under Accessories - then Paint... 


You can control line thickness and colors, too


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Weather says Omaha got over 8 inches of snow!!!! 

you got any yet....? 

here comes 'da plows........... 

now you need a 1'' plow too!!.....he..he...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

no plows here, I our grew the need for playing in the COLD weather... 
1" here .45 mins south. 
I also plan to rework this high line area and place a retaining wall along it so you can stand and switch some sidings.










this is an older photo, MAN has those plants grown since then.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

As for the 2nd shed, if you think about something long enough usually it will fall into place. (the idea).










This is what it looks like inside, I thought why not make a larger ONE.???










left is the current shed, pour 9ft of concrete pad , door at each end and you have a walk through shed..

winter is for dreaming, summer is for creating.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, you definitely live by the adage that if big is good, bigger is better.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy 
If I only knew then what I KNOW now..... 
Realisticly I have enough left over metal for the small shed. The cost of the other will be much higher.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The length of the present shed is about 35 feet? Do you want to make the new one longer?

With the new shed would you have enough room for all your rolling stock?

JJ


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I always thought this would have made an impressive model


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

That is an impressive bridge, indeed! 

Where is it located ??? 

The bridge looks a couple hundred feet long, plus trestles!! And over a 100 feet up from wash floor.....wow! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it's not in Florida


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So - I'm mistaken then Randy, I thought I saw a Croc down in the wash! 

ha 

Ha 

Happy New Year!! D


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By vsmith on 02 Jan 2013 05:24 PM 









I always thought this would have made an impressive model 


Looks tame from yourside....











White Pass is the title....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

A quick search provided more pix. 

........circa 1995,.... and abandoned at that time!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

further info, seems a new tunnel was bored in the 1970's, which moved the line..................


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

last pic of bridge identifies it as "Dead Horse Gulch", 8/2011 

same view as above, taken from new bridge.....


----------



## bicyclexc (Mar 31, 2010)

Marty your storage shed is impressive. I think I could fit 12 of mine inside it with room to spare.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

You know Marty, that new shed needs a 1" track running right down the middle. Then you could ride through there and get to any cars that need help! 
I'm trying to figure a way to get my cars up on shelfs that would rotate and Marty....he's saying we don't need no stinking shelfs!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

the ''Dead Horse Gulch'' bridge was built in 1901, lasting until 1969, when the tunnel blew thru.. 

It rose 215 feet above the creek bed...


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

(Geez, this is what I get for not checking all the threads each day!) Dang Marty! I saw that first picture and I thought, "Well, that's that! Marty's gone and decided to scrap the whole layout..." _THEN_ I started reading the posts. Wow, I get out and re-do some grades, take out a couple of curves, add some stones here and there and re-work the track to get rid of some troublesome switches and I think that I've done a major change! Holy moley!! Well well well..... _very _interesting!! (I guess this means that _somebody _is going to want to show off the new configuration to a group of _very_ enthusiastic friends say... late September hmm??)


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Good thing its cold out because I keep changing my mind.
The 2nd shed is for sure to be built to match to the one that is there BUT, new removeable roof panels this time from either side.
I also CAN make it a run through shed if I can buy some old used Aristo or USAT #6 switches. I may have to build some.

I plan to remove the orignal track coming out of the train shop which will free up alot of yard work mowing around. Because the new shed will house those trains easy.

I am tring to make decisions based on LONG term affects and "growth".
.








The line in center of photo will be gone.(left to right)










The lead track for the new shed will be a LH switch on inside main right where the shovel/hoe is crossed.(lor left of drain tube)
tree is coming out.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

4 months later

Well this has fallen behind.. Many projects done and after winter stopping me and now a crazy spring. 
Rainy month which we need but that means its time to start building the new canyon bridge, just started the guiders tonight and maybe over the weekend it will be worth taking photos of. Calling for cold and rainy. 
I would RATHER have abutments up first but that is life and the canyon is again a mud hole. 
time management.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I drew out a half pattern on a sheet of cement board siding. Good start, but need to clean up and go to a wedding.










Going to make it in two parts so its easier for me to lift into place while getting the abutments going.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

darn marty great start 
dick


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm not really but OK







jOHNNY LUV YOU LONE TIME.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I explain better with photos, hang in there. 
Just got home. 10:15 past my bed time and my 18 mth old grand daughter came home with me. My wife will drive couple of our "kids" Bell's mom and dad home , we don't want them to drink and drive. 
Good thing I never took up drinking....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

we ran out of steel. I did not buy the 1/2" sq tubing and 1/4" solids for cross braces.









Based on this photo I should clean the shop.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

still looking good, over all how long is it going to be? 
dick


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

2 Parts? 

Looks sturdy enough for the 1" .... 

John


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

sanded ,primed and painted.
Dreaming of finding 24ft of garden metal models catwalks.
And NO I did not put all the X bracing etc. I have enough money in it as it is.










Now we just need nice weather ot get the concrete work done.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Marty.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice bridge Marty.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Once its in place it will be more believeable and maybe the Heavens will open up and garden Metal Models cat walks complete with railings will from and land on the bridge... 
I need dry weather before the heat gets here.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Today I am off and its dry so I plan to pour the abutments for the new bridge.
I did not realize my camera shutter was not all the way open in the bright sun.
This is the best way to line up the abutments with the top section of bridge. later
I can dig the holes for the lower main supports.











south end











North end, there will be a stone tunnel here.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Footings are poured,
south side of mt trees are clipped up.










Was that like 3 boring evenings.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I may know of someone sitting on some cat walks. Will make a call and see if they will part with them.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

marty's last pic. the bridge has catwalks 
dick


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

That's the old MLS Bridge, new one is on east side of mt.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Marty ...Are you going to keep the siding by the grain elevator? Are you going to move the station that was Minersville to the North side of the bridge? 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ
You'll have to wait for upcoming photos. This should be an area with BIG changes as it develops.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

What a mess, means progress finally.
a lot of dirt has fallen over winter, so once the new stone walls are up I will dig out the base and fill behind them.










I need to dig the walk way down about 12" under the bridge.
Its 10ft wide at the base.
Makes me wonder what ever happened to Jens Bang RR?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Pic Marty...

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm hoping this weekend it will be cloudy but not rain and get a lot of the canyon walls up to help support the abutments before they wash out. 
The lower two are 3ft down. 
The upper will rest on the stone work which will rest on the abutments. 
The line should be open soon. 
Its all about time management and goals working with those things you can't control, like weather. This is my 4th project this spring.

OH!! For the record I was really thinking of calling this S.J. Gugle Bridge, after Steve who started the company Garden Metal Models ,and paid the price to make a great product. 
But, I think it will be simply named, the Minersville Bridge over the east end of the MLS Canyon.

Seems more reasonable.
And YES MLS has always been the site that brought friends from far and near.



Then I need to get to the tunnel for the 1" scale. I have to make sure it will clear JJ's hat


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Clear JJ's hat? 

That's a TALL order.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

i'm with you marty what did happen to Jens Bang RR 
dick


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

This evening I started to get stoned...
My favorite parts of creation.
I've used this method since 2008 and it has worked great with the heat and cold of NE.
I need to grow some tall plants on the south curve to hide the shop in new photos. There will be no need to walk up in the station area.










This weekend I plan to spend most of it getting stoned.
Hope the weather holds out.
Friday evening I am going to a club members new house and new raised GRR and teach him how to do concrete roadbed and I know he will take it from there.

PS. I need to brake the habit of walking around the mountain when I can now walk through the canyon.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

all right Marty that's new bridge right, I see catwalk 
dick


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I see you got a two wheel wheelbarrow.....I went to that style after I have dumped three or four wheelbarrow loads of fresh cement.....When one of the legs hit soft dirt and sunk in the ground dumping the load.....I have not had that affliction since I went to the two wheel Wheelbarrow... 


Looking nice Marty...Glad you are using rocks instead of the fancy stone work you got. 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Say there, Marty, you should look out by the layout fer yer rocks you wanted.... 

They look ''stuck up''' if ya know what I mean!! 

Keep going, not late yet!! 

Dirk - :- }


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Heading to work this is what it looks like.









You can see the new bridge. Lots of dirt yet to move that fell over winter.


----------



## Steven Gugel (Jan 9, 2008)

AWESOME!

Looks like you have a mirror halfway down the canyon.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve 
Your right, one of the great John Allens tricks. I used to study all of his work.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 17 May 2013 06:07 AM 
Heading to work this is what it looks like.









You can see the new bridge. Lots of dirt yet to move that fell over winter.
THAT....is an amazingly great photo!!!!! You are SOOOOO creative.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*I Love that photo, but the wheel barrel is way out of scale !*


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Posted By Santafe 2343 on 18 May 2013 06:36 PM 
*I Love that photo, but the wheel barrel is way out of scale !*


Funny


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

Marty...looks Great! How do you anchor the mesh to the dirt before applying the stone? 

Joe


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe
the purpose of the mesh is only for the stones. I bend the bottom about 4" out or so, dump concrete mix on it then start up until it feels like they will fall. Then stop and let them dry till the next day.
In this photo I even use stacks to hold the wire out and will backfill after the stones dry and work my way up.

My goal is to make the track look like its going into the side of the mountain with a tunnel cut into the rock. I'll find out later how realistic it will look. It may end up toy like . 
This is the first time I have tried this.










This photo was taken tonight right before I rolled the tunnel over and poured the footings for it and went up to the top of the mesh. Then I pray it sets up before tonights storms come through. I was glad yesterday I stopped when I did.

This bridge will end up about 5ft off the ground. I want to grass the area later and mow it.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Marty 

Is the bridge single or double track?

JJ


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 20 May 2013 04:22 PM 




This bridge will end up about 5ft off the ground. I want to grass the area later and mow it.

You WANT to MOW grass? !








Like me dear Mother used to say... "It takes all kinds!"


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 20 May 2013 06:37 PM 
Marty 

Is the bridge single or double track?

JJ 

JJ ,Honey, where did your mother and I go wrong??? See page 4 after painting. Then take your warm milk and go to bed.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, does Carrie know you have a Honey?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The temp's was in the 60s today so I dug at lunch and restacked the retaining wall this evening after work because the bottom was about 12" higher than the new floor of the canyon.

I took 78 pd blocks from other places and used the 40 pd blocks as another layer to save from buying any.










So now I can blend the two walls together.
the east side of the canyon still has RR ties because that is another chunk of money I don't have.

heres an earlier photo









Note the place where the dead grass is.

Again time management and weather conditions helps me to keep moving w/o killing myself.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

North side of Minersville bridge is coming along good. I gave up on the tunnel idea because I just have to much to do and they views for photographs just did not look right.

Plus I need lots more large flat sand stone and I am running out for now.










so the cut will have to do for now. Plants need added etc.
I had to work in layers so I would not brake it up as it went up.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

very photogenic Marty! 

I may have to show up some day to get a real look.... but I don't have any battery stuff... can I pull it with a string? 

Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 26 May 2013 08:34 PM 
very photogenic Marty! 

I may have to show up some day to get a real look.... but I don't have any battery stuff... can I pull it with a string? 

Greg 
Just remember to take the motors out of the power trucks, Greg. Then they should pull with a string just fine.....


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 26 May 2013 07:44 PM 
North side of Minersville bridge is coming along good. I gave up on the tunnel idea because I just have to much to do and they views for photographs just did not look right.


Tunnels are great places for critters to nest as well, Marty. JJ could even have rattlers in a tunnel if he had one.. 

When I had the tunnel on the old layout, I would run a train in one end and chase rabbits out the other.....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have not seen any snakes around my layout so far this year...I think I killed them all 

But I am ever vigilant. 

JJ


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I thought you liked having a few rattlers around, JJ?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By jake3404 on 31 May 2013 02:06 PM 
I thought you liked having a few rattlers around, JJ? 
I don't mind them at all.

Except they started congregating at the foot of the porch stairs....

Then the had to go 

JJ


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I just catch the rattle snakes and carry them off a couple of miles away. The Bull snakes I leave alone, they help keep down the mouse and rat population. Surprisingly I have never found any critters in my tunnels.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
That is really looking good. The railing looks like GMM. Did you finally locate some? Is the new bridge high enough to walk under?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 01 Jun 2013 08:12 AM 
Marty,
That is really looking good. The railing looks like GMM. Did you finally locate some? Is the new bridge high enough to walk under?

Thanks

Yes on GMM, couple of great folks came through for me.

Short folks can walk under easy, I duck, its around 5ft. I may dig deeper. But Wayne and Eddie was here today and we was weeding the RR and its going to be really cool videoing trains from both sides.
Another friend just brought me a load of stone.
Still need lots more tho.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

IT has been awhile on this thread. It was the first really nice calm day so after work I put on around 22 pds of preen and had to deal with moles cleaning house also. 
a few sticks yet to pick up.
Track is in fair shape. 
Ballast needs a lot added.
Just so the club folks and visitors know I will be on it this spring. 

The 1" has to settle for a couple months yet before roadbed can be placed on it and almost everything else is ready for the summer season to be installed that is.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

SD90WLMT said:


> You'd have to hold your breath while you built it then Marty!!!
> 
> I use to do structure construction - up in the air stuff - at night - alone.............
> 
> ...




Like this?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Great example John!!!!

Not to be pulling your leg...but ya much higher off the ground....and at night..
Worked that "grave shift" ..just never went to the grave!!!
I was the only one in the maintenance shop at night....

Cool John

D


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I worked over 12 years going down 600 feet into the coal mine. Then in 1984 I moved to Florida and got a job going up, working on overhead bridge cranes. Going down in the mines never scared me near as much as being up high above the ground. Even though, I got used to walking across a 10 inch wide steel beam without holding onto anything.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Randy, like going up in a bucket truck..60 ft in the air..the earth won't stop moving around...

We sure got a lot in common Randy..
Should we play trains also??

D


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

You don't have to be crazy to do that kind of work, but I'd bet it helps...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Enjoying working in out of the ordinary places really helps...

And being really good at what one does...
It's not for everyone...

When trimming trees..I'd grab a ride in a bucket..go up 60 ft..
And climb out with a 16" running saw...keep climbing up in the tree..and trim it on the way down till I got back in the bucket..the guy I went up with would not do that....
Crazy...
Maybe....
Special kind I think...
Oh....and I am one of the few that has never been self cut by a chain saw while using it....

Nuther lifetime ago...

Dirk. ;-)


----------



## HaBi Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

"after work I put on around 22 pds of preen" (March 11th)

Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but . . .
Have you seen all of the farmers planting corn lately? No? That's because seeds won't germinate until the soil temperature is at least 50 degrees. Which won't happen for another 6 weeks or so. And Preen is a pre-emergent which keeps seeds from germinating, but after about 6 weeks it loses it's effectiveness.
So mark May 1st on your calendar (give or take a week or so) as the best time to put down Preen in southeast Nebraska. Before then will keep the retailers happy but won't impact the weeds much if at all.

the other Rodney

PS Granular Preen works best if watered in when applied, to form a chemical barrier against weed and grass seeds germinating. So right before a light rain would be perfect. A 2nd application in mid to late June can also help.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I understand, but here the weeds are already turning green just from these few days of warmer weather.


----------



## HaBi Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

In general, Preen has little or no effect on plants that are already growing. It is to prevent seeds from germinating, especially things like crabgrass and sandburs. For weeds that are already growing you will have to use something like Roundup or 2,4-D. Although some types of Preen or other weed preventers might have other chemicals mixed in with it, that would burn down weeds that have turned green, and these mixes should say so on the label.
But for Preen by itself, the Backyard Farmer on NET usually recommends waiting until at least the end of April (especially for lawn applications).

the other Rodney


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't believe all the seeds of grass that I planted last year starting to come up. Its so dry out. I watered the fur tree on the GRR for an hour, it never did run down the sides and into the grass. I plan to water all plants for the 3rd time this spring. A lot of cold winter burn on the south sides of many dwarft trees.


----------

